# FS: Live Watersports L2Fish for sale. Anna Maria FL



## Daninavan (Feb 9, 2020)

Comes with some accessories a paddle and wheels. In Anna Maria just north of Sarasota.
I’d love to sell it by 1/4/21 so make me an offer!

asking $1750 with everything.

Sold !!!


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

If I had the 2k relief check in hand I'd take a look.. but to poor for now.


----------



## Daninavan (Feb 9, 2020)

Sold !


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

If the sale falls through let me know. I'm in Tampa


----------



## Daninavan (Feb 9, 2020)

Sorry Jason it’s sold for real. Already picked up.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Daninavan said:


> Sorry Jason it’s sold for real. Already picked up.


Dang. This falls into the snooze you lose category.


----------



## AdrielMendoza (7 mo ago)

I know this is sold and probably too late but I just picked up an L2Fish and looking for a set of wheels to lug this big paddleboard around. By anychance would you happen to have a link to this carrier.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

I used something like this. I would make one to fit though. 









Amazon.com: Sea Eagle EZ Cart (Small) Boats : Sports & Outdoors


Buy Sea Eagle EZ Cart (Small) Boats: Kayak Carts - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------

